# Cub Cadet Low Prices Now



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

If you are thinking of buying a Cub 1527,1529 or a 2166, Now's the time. Any dealer that bought specials at the Cub show will be able to give you a great deal. 24 months same as cash. Just today someone called me to let me know that Lowe's had some 1525's for 1999.00 but we ( your local dealer) can give you a bigger tractor for less.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Your kidding less then $1999.00 for a 1525?Get a bigger tractor?What a 1527 for less then $1999.00 or a 2166?Check out the other popular forum.There is a guy who saids Lowes has a 2166 for $1100 something dollars.He claims it is new not a return.Just how much can you sell a 2166 for now?So I can figure out just how many years im going to have to keep it to come out ok at the $2699.00 price that I thought was a steal.Sure glad I like it now that there droping in resale value like this.


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Johndeere, It will do no good to post what I'll sell a 2166 for, but your tractor value will hold. The 2000 series Cub's are some of the best Cub's ever built in my opinion. I hope you have good service with your's as well as the new Deere you bought.


----------

